# jelly aquariums



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

dfbiggs once posted asking about jellyfish aquariums.well i stumbled on this website and i though it might be an interesting page for members who might have had the idea of keeping jellies in their home Midwater Systems Jelliquarium Moon Jellyfish Tank Kreisel Aquarium Ephyra Tanks Medusa Mangrove Jellies


----------



## Aquatic Passion (Nov 6, 2010)

This is pretty creative


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah but expensive =)


----------

